# Welche Lenkerbreite ist beim Marathonbike sinnvoll ?



## subdiver (7. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich die neue Bike lese, werden 670mm Lenkerbreite bei einem Marathonbike
als zu schmal bezeichnet 
Mittlerweile sind serienmäßig an den neuen CC- und Marathonbikes Lenker
in Breiten von 700 bis 720mm montiert. Dabei handelt es sich fast nur um 29er.

Ich habe an meinem 26er Element einen, laut Bike, viel zu schmalen 640mm Lenker.
Wäre es sinnvoll (ich bin ein "schmales Hemd") einen beiteren Lenker zu montieren ?

Was fahrt Ihr für Lenkerbreiten an Euren CC- und Marathonbikes ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## zichl (7. Februar 2014)

Der Lenker muss in erster Linie zu dir passen und nicht zu irgendeinem Trend. Probier doch einfach mal einen breiten Lenker aus und wenn es dir zusagt dann ist das schön und wenn nicht dann behältst du den alten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (7. Februar 2014)

An meinem Hardtail war ein 600mm verbaut, an mein Fully kommt ein 620er. Sind beides 26er. Also völlig unfahrbare Kombinationen. 
Man sollte fahren womit man sich am wohlsten fühlt und nicht dass, was einem die Bikebravos vorschreiben


----------



## Basti2T (7. Februar 2014)

Über Jahre habe ich an meinem Hardtail einen 580mm, später einen 600mm breiten Lenker verbaut. XC-Rennen, Marathon, Training...alles kein Problem gewesen und wohlgefühlt habe ich mich auch immer. So richtig konnte ich mich bis dato nicht für die breiten Lenker begeistern...ich war skeptisch ob man solche Lenkerbreiten im CC-Sport wirklich braucht.

Aber an meinem 29" Fully ist jetzt ein 700mm Lenker verbaut und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich will ihn nicht mehr missen. Für mich ist der breite Lenker einfach noch etwas komfortabler und das Rad lässt sich ebenfalls noch etwas besser steuern. Nach dem ich selber die Erfahrung machen konnte, denke ich heute auch etwas anders darüber.

Letztlich kannst du die ganze Sache nur für dich selber testen...einfach einen breiten Lenker montieren und dann wirst du schon deine eigenen Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## zett78 (7. Februar 2014)

680mm   deine Breite musst du mit dir selber ausmachen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2014)

RICHTIG!


----------



## Mais (7. Februar 2014)

Bin auch lange 580-620mm breite Lenker gefahren und war auch immer d'accord damit. Jetzt 680mm Cobalt 3 und will den breiten Lenker ebenso nicht mehr missen. Ich will mich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen zu sagen, dass ich dadurch mehr Kontrolle habe. Es fährt sich jedenfalls ganz angenehm. Sofort aufgefallen ist mir aber, dass ich durch die andere Haltung und eine andere Beanspruchung der Muskulatur nach längeren Strecken keine Schulter- und Nackenschmerzen mehr habe.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Februar 2014)

der lenker muss zu jedem einzelnen fahrer selbst passen...

man muss nur bedenken, dass wenn der lenker breiter wird man auchwieder mit de oberkörper weiter nach vorne kommt und sollte den vorbau auch anpassen...


----------



## subdiver (7. Februar 2014)

Danke für Eure Meinungen.

Es dürfte aber auch einen Unterschied ausmachen, ob man ein 29er oder 26er fährt, oder ?
Ein 29er dürfte aufgrund der trägeren Räder einen breiteren Lenker, als ein 26er, benötigen.


----------



## RobBj123 (7. Februar 2014)

Ich hab am 26er einfach mal einen 20€ 680mm Lenker probiert (vorher 580) und bin echt begeistert, ich hab so mehr Kontrolle und fahre gefühlt sicherer. Nur die Bäume stehen plötzlich so nah aneinander und imFeld zu fahren musste ich auch erstmal wieder üben... Am 29er war von Anfang an ein 680er Lenker montiert und ich denke mit der Trägheit hast du Recht, man braucht den längeren Hebel um das große Vorderrad zu manövrieren. Demnächst kommt am 29er auch ein breiterer Lenker zum Testen.


----------



## lowcostbiker (8. Februar 2014)

subdiver schrieb:


> Was fahrt Ihr für Lenkerbreiten an Euren CC- und Marathonbikes ?



Meine Evolution war von 52cm auf über die Jahre jetzt gewaltige 43cm . Selbst der Rizer hat "nur" 55cm. Ist einfach eine Sache des "Wohlfühlens" mit einer gewissen "Nichtbreite" .
Richte dich einfach nach deinem Körpergefühl und abschnippeln kannst du immer noch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (8. Februar 2014)

zichl schrieb:


> Der Lenker muss in erster Linie zu dir passen und nicht zu irgendeinem Trend. Probier doch einfach mal einen breiten Lenker aus und wenn es dir zusagt dann ist das schön und wenn nicht dann behältst du den alten.


So siehts aus


----------



## mikeonbike (9. Februar 2014)

mein mortop am 26'er hat 580 mm, am 29'er fahr ich einen ritchey superlogic carbon mit 600 mm... für mich optimal. sch**** auf die bike


----------



## IceQ- (10. Februar 2014)

Jahrelang 640mm gehabt. Jetzt, da ich breiter geworden bin auf 680mm hoch. Das war wieder zuviel, gekürzt auf ~665mm

Ich empfehle dir: 20€ Lenker kaufen mit 680mm+ und dann kürzen wenns zu breit ist. War ungefähr mein vorgehen.
Was Zeitschriften oder "Profis" sagen ist in derartigen Bereichen völlig egal.
Das ist ähnlich wie mit dem Sattel, der muss passen nicht nur leicht sein!


----------



## Mr. Speed (10. Februar 2014)

Ich finde >680mm <720mm okay, egal welche Laufradgröße.
Mit allem was drunter ist, würde ich mich wohl nichtmehr anfreunden können. War früher auch einer von den Superschmalenlenkerfahrern.

Würde mir einen breiten kaufen und schauen ob ich mich wohl fühle. Eventuell kannst du ihn ja immer noch kürzen.


----------



## subdiver (10. Februar 2014)

Die Lenkerbreite dürfte sich auch an Körpergröße und Armlängen orientieren.
Für einen 1,90m Mann oder Frau ist ein 700mm Lenker, wahrscheinlich wie ein 640mm Lenker
für einen 1,70m Mann (Frau).


----------



## F4B1 (10. Februar 2014)

subdiver schrieb:


> Für einen 1,90m Mann oder Frau ist ein 700mm Lenker, wahrscheinlich wie ein 640mm Lenker


Da könnte durchaus was dran sein. Hab mit meinen 1,96m (und eher breiten Schultern)mittlerweile 680mm montiert und werde wahrscheinlich noch auf 720mm gehen. Das alles bei 26". Komme so inzwischen auch nicht mehr schlechter die Rampen im Ruhrtal hoch als mit 620mm und Barends, hab bergab aber mehr Kontrolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitscher (11. Februar 2014)

Seit kurzem am 29er auf 730mm gewechselt, bei 191cm Körpergröße. Fast wie ein neues Bike, fährt sich super.


----------



## gabelman (11. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre einen 66cm breiten Lenker an meinem CC-Bike. Der war beim Kauf schon dran und ich habe mich daran gewöhnt.
Seit kurzem habe ich noch ein Enduro-Bike, da habe ich mir einen 72cm breiten Lenker, in Verbindung mit einem sehr kurzen Vorbau, angebaut. Das Lenkverhalten wird dadurch schon deutlich direkter.
An meinem CC-Bike reichen mir die 66cm aber völlig, breiter soll der gar nicht sein. Lenkerbreite kommt mMn immer auf den Einsatzbereich und vor allem die Vorlieben des Fahrers an.


----------



## Aalex (11. Februar 2014)

was die schwulen bike bravos immer in ihren mist reinschreibseln kann doch keiner mehr ernst nehmen.

die führen sich doch selber oft genug ad absurdum. vor 2-3 jahren konnte man mit 26 zoll plötzlich nicht mehr fahren und jetzt werden 26er bikes getestet und "gehen berghoch wies messer"

ich bin auch von 580mm ab und bin mit 680 mm zufrieden bis dato. 700 vielleicht noch und dann ist gut.


----------



## subdiver (16. Februar 2014)

Wie schon geschrieben, mein 26er Mara-Fully hat einen 100mm Vorbau und einen 640mm Riser verbaut.
Ich bin 1,76m und habe 67kg.

Jetzt überlege ich einen *kürzeren Vorbau mit einem breiteren Lenker *zu montieren.
Wie wird sich das auswirken ?
Besseres Handling (mein Bike ist jetzt schon sehr nervös) ?
Mehr Kontrolle bei Bergabfahrten ?

Danke


----------



## Mr. Speed (17. Februar 2014)

Deutlich mehr Kontrolle, sicher aber Geschmacksache.


----------



## corfrimor (20. Februar 2014)

Ich bin 1,74m und fahr auch ein 26er Racefully. Gegenwärtig hab' ich 'nen 65cm Lenker mit Barends montiert. Breiter wollte ich auf keinen Fall, eher sogar 1cm schmaler. Kann den Lenker aber nicht mehr weiter kürzen wg. den Barends...


----------



## jazznova (1. April 2014)

Fahrt ihr bei den breiten Lenker auch noch die langen Vorbauten? 
Bin am überlegen ob ich mein 75er Vorbau gegen ein 60er tausche am Hardtail. Hab probehalber mal meinen 60er vom Fully auf das Stumpjumper montiert und war erstaunt wie wendig ein 29er sein kann. 
Nur was sagt die Stilpolizei  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2014)

Scheizz auf die Stylepolizei. Ist hier wohl eine richtige Unart geworden. Klar interessiert mich auch die Optik des Rades, aber deswegen auf Kontrolle und Komfort verzichten? Nein, danke!


----------



## onkel_doc (1. April 2014)

ich fahr auch überall mitlerweile kurze vorbauten auch am racebike...zwischen 70-80...
stylepolizei??? was ist das???


----------



## jazznova (1. April 2014)

finde auch durch den kurzeren Vorbau wird das Bike agiler...
Liegt bestimmt auch an der Gewohnheit wenn man immer Fully gefahren ist wird das HT dann doch eine Umstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

